# Ex-Girlfriend after Miller...



## Timmons

> *Restraining order on Nuggets player dismissed*
> By Felix Doligosa Jr., Rocky Mountain News
> October 20, 2005
> 
> An Arapahoe County judge dismissed a restraining order Tuesday against Denver Nuggets basketball player Andre Miller after ruling that he did not pose a threat to an ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Magistrate Edward Burns Jr. closed the case after determining that Jade Payne, who requested a restraining order Sept. 26, had repeated contact with Miller since then.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_4171993,00.html


Sounds like another case of people trying to extort money from professional athletes. Is this a trend that will follow the Nuggets as they climb the NBA elite ladder?


----------



## 77AJ

Yeah, I read something about this. It's the reason Andre didn't start against the Kings a few games ago. He wasn't excpected to play for personal reasons, but made it to the game right before it started. Seems though Andre has it taken care of now, and can concentrate on basketball.


----------

